# Toro S-620 Snowthrower



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a Toro snow thrower with Tecumseh Ah600 enginethat won't start. The compression felt low, so I tested and it is only getting around 30+ psi. I know this engine has a compression release but that is still way too low to start, isn't it? I don't have much experience with these 2 cycle tecumseh engines and never felt the need to compression test one till now.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A general rule of thumb for 2 cycles is 90 lbs of compression. My guess is a stuck piston ring. Have you taken a look through the exhaust port to see what the piston and cylinder look like. I have had good luck freeing up stuck piston rings with sea foam deep creep, if that's what your problem happens to be.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't done that yet, but I will and post back how it went.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The cylinder didn't look all that bad, but the sea foam didn't work. Customer though, didn't want to put any more money into a 24 yr old machine.


----------

